# Wago eCockpit online change



## Oest (1 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

weiss jemand, von welchen Bedingungen es abhängt, ob man bei der PFC100 online change durchführen kann, oder komplett laden (mit cpu stop) muss.


----------



## holgermaik (1 Februar 2020)

ob Online Change geht bzw. sinnvoll ist hängt stark von der Programmierung ab. Ich würde soweit es geht darauf verzichten. Bedenke auch, dass du das Boot Projekt in diesem Fall aktualisieren musst.
Nicht möglich ist es bei:
- Hardware Änderungen
- Alles Bereinigen
Nicht empfohlen ist es:
- bei arbeiten mit Pointern
- Änderung der Schnittstellen von Bausteinen

Holger


----------



## Oest (3 Februar 2020)

Hallo,

danke!

Problem an der Stelle ist, dass die Anlage stehen bleibt, beim CPU Stop, was während Produktion ein halbe Stunde Aufwand bedeuten würde. Scheidet also aus.

Mich wundert, dass online change auch nach kleinen Änderungen von ein paar zeilen ohne Schnittstellenänderung oder gar Hardware manchmal geht und manchmal nicht.

Der Grund dafür wäre mal interessant bzw. wie man es umgehen kann.


----------



## -J-E- (23 Mai 2020)

Es kommt immer darauf an ob sich Speicherpositionen geändert haben. Sobald sich Speicherpositionen die vor der Änderung schon belegt waren verschoben haben ist kein Onlinechange mehr möglich.


----------



## oliver.tonn (24 Mai 2020)

-J-E- schrieb:


> Es kommt immer darauf an ob sich Speicherpositionen geändert haben. Sobald sich Speicherpositionen die vor der Änderung schon belegt waren verschoben haben ist kein Onlinechange mehr möglich.


Weißt Du das sicher aus eigener Erfahrung oder wo her? Ich kenne e!Cockpit noch nicht, aber es basiert wie TwinCAT 3 ja auch auf Codesys und bei TC3 erfolgt in einem solchen Fall nur eine Warnung ein Online-Change ist aber dennoch möglich.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## dingo (24 Mai 2020)

Da TwinCAT3 & e!Cockpit CODESYSV3 Devirate sind hier die Beschreibung aus der V3 Onlinehilfe was den Onlinechange verhindert als Screenshot:


----------



## -J-E- (24 Mai 2020)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Weißt Du das sicher aus eigener Erfahrung oder wo her? Ich kenne e!Cockpit noch nicht, aber es basiert wie TwinCAT 3 ja auch auf Codesys und bei TC3 erfolgt in einem solchen Fall nur eine Warnung ein Online-Change ist aber dennoch möglich.
> 
> Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.



Ich arbeite sowohl mit E!Cockpit als auch mit Codesys 3
Die Warnung die du da meinst, kommt doch eigentlich nur wenn sich im Retain was ändert. In der Liste die @dingo hier Zeigt, sieht man, dass Codesys im Prinzip immer ein Problem hat, sobald sich die größe einer Variable, FBs oder ähnlichem ändert, die kein Standarddatentyp ist und sich damit im Speicher was verschiebt.
Wobei ich sicherlich auch schon Fälle hatte, die in der Doku nicht genannt sind und trotzdem kein Onlinechange ging.


----------

